# ara que hi estem casats



## gvergara

Hola:

Acabo de llegir aquesta oració (dita per una dona)

_No tindria que vestirme com una fulana ara que *hi *estem casats._

i ha cridat la meva atenció l'ús del pronom _hi_. Primer, trobo que és una mica redundant, perquè és clar que ella està casada amb el seu marit. Segon, no sabia que el pronom _hi_, a part dels seus usos ja coneguts, pot substituir pronoms recíprocs. Sé que el pronom _hi _pot remplaçar complements preposicionals introduits per les preposicions àtones  (_Penses sovint en la teva dona? Sí, sí que *hi *_(=en ella) _penso!_) , però no sé si és comú que substituexi pronoms recíprocs (en aquest cas, i si no estic equivocat, el pronom _hi_ reemplaça _l'un amb l'altre_). Podríeu explicar-m'ho, això? Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo


----------



## Rintoul

Hola Gonzalo, efectivament aquest _hi_ no té cap sentit

La frase correcta seria "No hauria de vestir-me com una fulana ara que estem casats"

Salutacions


----------



## gvergara

Rintoul said:


> Hola Gonzalo, efectivament aquest _hi_ no té cap sentit
> 
> La frase correcta seria "No hauria de vestir-me com una fulana ara que estem casats"
> 
> Salutacions


 Gràcies . I es pot fer servir _hi_ per substituir pronoms recíprocs? (_Us vau mirar *l'un a l'altre*? No, no ens *hi* _(= l'un a l'altre) _vam mirar._)


----------



## Rintoul

gvergara said:


> Gràcies . I es pot fer servir _hi_ per substituir pronoms recíprocs? (_Us vau mirar *l'un a l'altre*? No, no ens *hi* _(= l'un a l'altre) _vam mirar._)


 
De res, agraït pel teu interès per la nostra llengua. 

_No ens vam mirar_ _(l'un a l'altre)_ és perfecte_, hi_ tampoc no aportaria res ni el fem servir en el cas que comentes.

_Ens hi vam mirar = ens vam mirar al mirall, a l'aigua..._​


----------



## gvergara

Rintoul said:


> De res, agraït pel teu interès per la nostra llengua.
> 
> _No ens vam mirar_ _(l'un a l'altre)_ és perfecte_, hi_ tampoc no aportaria res ni el fem servir en el cas que comentes.​
> _Ens hi vam mirar = ens vam mirar al mirall, a l'aigua..._​


 Gràcies. M'encanta aprendre llengües, i el català en particular és molt interessant  A tot això, tinc la impressió que has intentat respondre a una altre pregunta que he fet (_Vindràs a la festa amb la Sandra?_), però crec que has oblidat escriure-la  Fins ara


----------



## Jay Lang

Hola,

Com diu als exemples Rintoul, hi substitueixs únicament llocs, ja siguin llocs geografics (França, casa teva,...), como d'un altra tipus (mirall, aigua,...).
- Coneixes França? 
- Si, hi vaig anar l'any passat.

- Vens a casa?
- Si, hi vaig.

La traducció més propera en castellà seria "allí".

Salutacions,
Jay


----------



## Jay Lang

Perdó: "substitueix" i "d'un altre tipus"

Tinc que revisar els textes abans de donar al Reply :-(


----------



## ernest_

L'«hi» tindria sentit si la fase fos:

_Ara que hi estic casada._

En aquest cas «hi» substitueix a «amb ell». Però si el verb està en plural, no té sentit, excepte si és molta gent que es casa amb una persona. En sentit figurat es podria entendre que tota la família es casa amb el marit.


----------



## innovator

_I no podria ser que fos un recull oral? _

_La frase a què et refereixes podria ser "no tindria que vestir-me com una fulana ara que *ja estem *casats" que sona com */iastem/* i es podria transformar en "hi estem"_


_Ho dic perquè l'expressió "tindria que" tampoc és gramaticalment correcta en català, tot i que molt (mal)utilitzada oralment._


----------



## ursu-lab

innovator said:


> _I no podria ser que fos un recull oral? _
> 
> _La frase a què et refereixes podria ser "no tindria que vestir-me com una fulana ara que *ja estem *casats" que sona com */iastem/* i es podria transformar en "hi estem"_
> 
> 
> _Ho dic perquè l'expressió "tindria que" tampoc és gramaticalment correcta en català, tot i que molt (mal)utilitzada oralment._



Sí, hi ha massa errors: tendria que, vestirme, hi estem casats i fulana (en cat. meuca, etc.).
No pot ser un text publicat en paper, com a màxim un xat...


----------

